

I'm a business guy with a prototype looking for a hacker - dowork77

Throw away account for privacy.<p>me:<p>* I'd consider myself a business guy or a product guy. 
* I taught myself just enough Ruby on Rails to create a prototype. 
* I'm looking for a hacker to help me iterate to the next level.<p>you:<p>* interested in sports (weightlifting, crossfit, olympic lifting, etc.)
* basic design skills (you like simplicity)
* RoR skills
* wants to make $$$ (no ads) by charging for a good SaaS product<p>Please ask away for other questions, email in the profile. Prototype link will be sent to people interested.
======
WalterSear
JMHO but if you aren't going to open the kimono quite a bit wider than that, I
don't think you'll get many takers.

~~~
dowork77
What should I add?

